

Awesome - Booking.com donates 100,000 euros to TPF - perlwhisper
http://perlnews.org/2011/12/booking-com-donate-another-e100000/

======
perlwhisper
Booking.com is hiring Perl/Software Developers in Amsterdam, NL! Great
opportunity,open to worldwide candidates- Relocation package and Work Visa
sponsorship www.booking.com

